# iiTimer preAlpha Demo



## masterofthebass (May 19, 2010)

[youtubehd]-N7XlxvFYw0[/youtubehd]

I've decided to make up an iphone OS app that's basically qqtimer for the iphone. This design is currently for iPad only, but can be made for the other devices. Just wondering what kind of interest there would be for an app like this if I were to sell it for $.99 (to cover the cost of getting it in the app store). Decided to call it iiTimer as an homage to qqwref's qqTimer, which I based this app off of.


----------



## Elliot (May 19, 2010)

I would certainly purchase this for the iPad. When do you think it will be available?


----------



## blade740 (May 19, 2010)

I would definitely buy it if you made it iPod Touch compatible.


----------



## MrData (May 19, 2010)

I'd buy it for iPhone.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 19, 2010)

Elliot said:


> I would certainly purchase this for the iPad. When do you think it will be available?



I just started it like 2 days ago, so not for a bit. I also have to really decide if I want to spend $99/year for it to be in the app store, or just distribute as a jailbroken app.


----------



## Elliot (May 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Elliot said:
> 
> 
> > I would certainly purchase this for the iPad. When do you think it will be available?
> ...



Hmm, you could raise the price to say $5 dollars. That would mean only 20 purchases would cover the cost. I would be willing to pay $5 for the app.

If you create both iPad and iPhone/iPod touch apps, will it still be $99/year? If so, creating an iPhone/iPod touch app would also contribute toward the fee.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 19, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. I'd be willing to pay a bit more, mainly because I know you. I'd also appreciate hearing about the progress and maybe contributing a bit (graphics?).


----------



## Edam (May 19, 2010)

I would definitely buy it, for Iphone and be willing to pay more for it. 
looks like exactly what I've been looking for. 
I've been using qqtimer for scrambles and stopwatch so far.

will it record averages?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 19, 2010)

Elliot said:


> If you create both iPad and iPhone/iPod touch apps, will it still be $99/year? If so, creating an iPhone/iPod touch app would also contribute toward the fee.



it costs $99 to be a member of the iPhone Developer Program, which allows you to put your apps in the app store. The rest is basically free (- commission on paid apps).



Edam said:


> I would definitely buy it, for Iphone and be willing to pay more for it.
> looks like exactly what I've been looking for.
> I've been using qqtimer for scrambles and stopwatch so far.
> 
> will it record averages?


It will be able to record averages and also save sessions for later recall. If I can, I may set it up to allow e-mailing a text file with the session you want to send, so that you can get times and scrambles off of the device.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (May 19, 2010)

I am thinking of getting an iPad or iPhone, and if I do I will certainly donate $5 for this app.


----------



## Toad (May 19, 2010)

When I get an iPhone (when the next gen comes out) I would definitely buy this. This probably isn't much help for you right now but I'd say up the price and app store it


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 19, 2010)

When I get an iPod Touch (when the next gen comes out) I would buy this, if it has more scrambles than the demo did & optimal for 2x2x2, which I'm assuming you just haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## Mitch15 (May 19, 2010)

if it recorded averages of 5 and 12, had two touch finger control and kept record of past solves id for sure buy it for $5 or less


----------



## masterofthebass (May 19, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> if it recorded averages of 5 and 12, had two touch finger control and kept record of past solves id for sure buy it for $5 or less



2 finger controls won't happen. Not only is it pointless on an ipod/iphone, but I am quite certain a user will start dropping their cube on an iPad if it takes 2 touches to stop it. I did think about it though. I will be hopefully adding external keyboard support though.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 24, 2010)

[youtubehd]OAr3bCxd6v0[/youtubehd]

latest on device test (as I got my ipad today )


----------



## blah (May 24, 2010)

KOII <3


----------



## JTW2007 (May 24, 2010)

Wow, nice. This application is vital.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 24, 2010)

Around what date do you think it we be open for the iTouch/iPhone?


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Mitch15 said:
> 
> 
> > if it recorded averages of 5 and 12, had two touch finger control and kept record of past solves id for sure buy it for $5 or less
> ...



I think he was talking about that of iCube Timer, which uses 2 fingers to start, and one to stop.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 25, 2010)

What fine stickers you have there.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 25, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch15 said:
> ...



I know what he was talking about, and it looks like crap and doesn't work well. In practice, my "solution" works quite nicely.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...




It really is sucky. I wasn't suggesting it, though. The only thing it has going for it is keeping track of averages.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 27, 2010)

I would 100% buy this app if It would work for the iPod Touch. Right now, I use iCube Timer. Not the best...


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 5, 2010)

Bump.
Is this going to be on the app store soon I would totally buy this for my iTouch.


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2010)

He's waiting to get it approved.


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 5, 2010)

>Super intense solve
>Caught up in the moment, slam hand down to stop timer
>Break screen


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My screens already broken, so theres no problem there. My screen actually did crack from me dropping my QJ 5x5 on it...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 5, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> My screens already broken, so theres no problem there. My screen actually did crack from me dropping my QJ 5x5 on it...


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 5, 2010)

can't wait


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 6, 2010)

bump.
How long should it take for apple to accept or reject it?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 7, 2010)

I deserve royalties. >:|


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> bump.
> How long should it take for apple to accept or reject it?



they say usually 7-8 days, so I'm hoping it'll get reviewed this week, and maybe even not be rejected  (I'm not getting my hopes up for that though)




Swordsman Kirby said:


> I deserve royalties. >:|



.01%! (that's what lucas is getting)


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

0.01! %


----------

